# Your wing chun sucks if you can't do this...



## ed-swckf (Nov 8, 2006)

http://podcast.blog.webs-tv.net/wingchun/podcast/50431#podcastzone


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 8, 2006)

ed-swckf said:


> http://podcast.blog.webs-tv.net/wingchun/podcast/50431#podcastzone


 
*Oh my*!  I say that and it is not in a good way.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 8, 2006)

For some unexplainable reason that I can't explain, I'm having trouble accepting that at face value. :idunno: :uhyeah:


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Nov 8, 2006)

Why do people continue to believe in that crap?


----------



## bcbernam777 (Nov 8, 2006)

NOOOO thats the funniest thing I have seen since charlie chaplin...that was great :uhyeah:


.........and that dancing move over MJ you have some serious competition


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2006)

I hope this was filmed as a parody...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 8, 2006)

Well then I guess my Wing Chun would not suck then, I can jump backwards like those guys.

Oh wait... were you talking about the other guy?


----------



## g-bells (Nov 8, 2006)

those two looked liked they were dropped of by a little yellow bus and forgot to bring their helmets with them


----------



## Stu (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't post very often.. but...

Haa haa haaa haa haa haa haaa haaa haaa haa haaa haa.....






....Haah aaah aaaaaaaah haaa haa haaa


----------



## bydand (Nov 9, 2006)

Let me guess, filmed at the Chinese school of over-acting.  Class led by William Shatner.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 9, 2006)

LMAO! Yeah, that's some serious chi. 

I agree, MJ, time to hand over the glove.


----------



## micah (Nov 9, 2006)

im new to a lot of this, but that was soooo dumb , im guessing there are people out there that believe that was real?


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 9, 2006)

micah said:


> im new to a lot of this, but that was soooo dumb , im guessing there are people out there that believe that was real?



I suppose there are... people want to believe the fantastic, in the same way we like watching those old martial arts movies w/ people jumping over buildings, fighting after being stabbed 20+ times and fighting after bleeding about 40 gallons of blood...


----------



## micah (Nov 9, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> I suppose there are... people want to believe the fantastic, in the same way we like watching those old martial arts movies w/ people jumping over buildings, fighting after being stabbed 20+ times and fighting after bleeding about 40 gallons of blood...


 

wait u mean the movies arent real?


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 9, 2006)

micah said:


> wait u mean the movies arent real?


 
lolol


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow! His chi is so powerful it knocked me out of my chair watching it through the internet! 

Totally scared me!


----------



## PeaceWarrior (Nov 9, 2006)

That...was..hilarious

What were those guys doing? Are they serious?  toooo funny

BTW my wing chun must really suck  lmao


----------



## bydand (Nov 9, 2006)

Yep, have to agree, my Wing Chun must bite as well.  Then again with a bit of coaching (I figure about 30 seconds) my sons could hop around like that and then I could be a Chi Master as well.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Nov 9, 2006)

micah said:


> wait u mean the movies arent real?



Sorry to burst your bubble Micah


----------



## grifter (Nov 12, 2006)

How did you even come across that?!


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 12, 2006)

grifter said:


> How did you even come across that?!


 
I scour the internet.


----------



## tkdduck (Nov 15, 2006)

I think you found something under a rock and should have left it there....LOL


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 17, 2006)

tkdduck said:


> I think you found something under a rock and should have left it there....LOL


 
My selective reading chose to read what you posted as "I think you found something that rocked and should find more"


----------



## tkdduck (Nov 21, 2006)

too funny


----------



## dok (Nov 21, 2006)

priceless...

its gotta be a parody
i hope



> My selective reading chose to read what you posted as "I think you found something that rocked and should find more"



it rocked, all right


----------



## Si-Je (Nov 22, 2006)

That video killed major brain cells! there should be a sergon general's warning!

"warning, may be hazadarous to your perception of reality, and my cause delusions of grandure!"

LMAO!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 22, 2006)

*EUREKA I GOT IT!!!*


I figured out how to do this, and it DOES work Now all I have to do is figure out how to hide the defibrillator paddles. :uhyeah:


----------



## Kensai (Nov 29, 2006)

What. The hell. Was _that_? I'd tried viewing it at work, and never got the chance. I hope it was a joke, it presumably was, but is it any wonder if it wasn't that a lot of MMA guys don't take certain elements of the TMA seriously. Sheesh.... 

Good find by the way Ed.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2006)

For those under the mistaken impression that this technique is only taught in WC, I give you...the Kiai Master:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tib2Urowsdc&mode=related&search=

Here the Kiai Master tries his art against a Thai kickboxer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tib2Urowsdc&mode=related&search=


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 29, 2006)

arnisador said:


> For those under the mistaken impression that this technique is only taught in WC, I give you...the Kiai Master:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tib2Urowsdc&mode=related&search=
> 
> Here the Kiai Master tries his art against a Thai kickboxer:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tib2Urowsdc&mode=related&search=


 
at right around 1:30 seconds it hits me

So he has this great Ki power and he uses it to make his students do the funky chicken.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 29, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> at right around 1:30 seconds it hits me
> 
> So he has this great Ki power and he uses it to make his students do the funky chicken.



KFC

Ki Funky chicken

Finger Twitching Good!


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 29, 2006)

arnisador said:


> For those under the mistaken impression that this technique is only taught in WC, I give you...the Kiai Master:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tib2Urowsdc&mode=related&search=
> 
> Here the Kiai Master tries his art against a Thai kickboxer:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tib2Urowsdc&mode=related&search=



First link same as second. I think you were trying for this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMgVmFzBrus&mode=related&search=


----------



## larry (May 9, 2007)

That is a demo of chi gung potential.


----------



## Obliquity (May 9, 2007)

This is a demo of suggestability.

One of my psych profs has done a lot of research into hypnosis, trances, and the like. I have seen lots o' images of groups of people doing some very strange things.


----------



## JBrainard (May 9, 2007)

ed-swckf said:


> http://podcast.blog.webs-tv.net/wingchun/podcast/50431#podcastzone


 
:lfao:  What the ****?


----------



## tenth1 (May 30, 2007)

oh dear,thats all im gonna say


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 11, 2007)

Some of what they were doing was legitmate. Most of it wasn't, but some of it was. My brother in law has shown me that idiotic kiai master video. Seen the one were it's him vs. the MMA fighter? Thats intresting. And proves he is not a master of dooky.


----------



## mystic warrior (Jun 12, 2007)

All I can say is wow
And not in a good way either.


----------



## dturtleman (Jun 12, 2007)

that video is so cheesy, it makes me want to bleed out of my ears. oh, the agony!!!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't know if I should laugh or cry.


----------

